# Sitar lessons?



## NareshK (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Anyone knows of Music schools or private lessons for Sitars?

thanks!


----------



## dimdum (Sep 29, 2014)

I know this topic is old but...Up for this. I also need to know where i can learn this instrument here in Dubai.


----------

